# IP-Adresse über ein Java-Programm verändern



## tom01 (12. Dezember 2006)

Hallo...

Weiß von euch wer wie es gehn würde eine IP Adresse auf meinem PC über ein Java Programm zu verändern!
Geht das?

lg.thomas


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (12. Dezember 2006)

Moin!
Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, willst du die lokale IP Adresse deines Rechners, beziehungsweise die Adresse einer Netzwerkschnittstelle, ändern? 
Kurze Antwort : Das geht nicht!

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## Thomas Darimont (12. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Nur mit Java Mitteln wäre das nicht möglich, aber es gibt da ja noch andere Mittel und Wege... welches Betriebssystem?

Gruß Tom


----------



## tom01 (12. Dezember 2006)

ja in windows über cmd schon klar) 
dachte mir eh schon dass das nicht gehn kann oder ein OS das auch nicht zulassen (sollte) aber was weiß man) 

danke für eure antworten.


----------

